

On the inadequacies of academic papers and the need for a better medium - dynamicwebpaige
http://profoundlypaige.wordpress.com/2013/10/19/publications_be_cray/
The scientific community&#x27;s primary tool for communication is a low-bandwidth, almost incomprehensible, static page. We can and must do better.
======
LynnRasmussen
I'm working on a web app alternative to academic papers, reports, wikis--Give
me a couple of months. I'll put you on my beta list.

